# Photographs in the "Blue Hour"



## dolina (May 9, 2014)

Per Wikipedia: "The blue hour is the period of twilight... where there   is neither full daylight nor complete darkness. The time is considered   special because of the quality of the light". You guys all know that,   but in some ways to me it is even more special than the golden hour.   Well here a shot I was determined to get in the "blue hour". I  would  love to see other "Blue Hour" photographs...




It's hip to be square! by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 30 sec f/14 17mm ISO 100

Location:   Hinunangan,  Southern Leyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bribrius (May 9, 2014)

View attachment 73461 View attachment 73462  they weren't really that blue but I fixed it. :thumbup:


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2014)

Favorite time of day to take long exposures


----------



## paigew (May 9, 2014)

2

3

4

5


----------



## bribrius (May 9, 2014)

runnah said:


>


hey that isn't blue its maroon type


----------



## paigew (May 9, 2014)

a couple more


----------



## bribrius (May 9, 2014)

View attachment 73472

View attachment 73473


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2014)

That's all that comes to my now feeble mind.


----------



## bribrius (May 9, 2014)

View attachment 73474 View attachment 73475 View attachment 73476 View attachment 73478


do these count? I made them blue. especially that first one....


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 9, 2014)

Sheesh, this was taken with my Oly E-450. Forgot about this one.



PA090800 by longm1985, on Flickr

Not the best photo I've ever taken (COMPOSITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), but gotta learn somehow.


----------



## bribrius (May 9, 2014)

looks pretty good to me minicoop. I wouldn't be too worried about it on this thread, most of the crap I just posted weren't even shot with a dslr...
I actually like your bridge. It sure doesn't beat runnahs, but it is pretty nice.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, Bribrius. I just wish it was ONLY the bridge (the lines can stay even), not the land on the right, but cropping it gives it a weird feel that i didn't like. What I SHOULD have done was GET IT RIGHT in the camera, but hey. There's thousands more photos to take, and this is a learning process, right? Besides, this was earlier in it.


----------



## snerd (May 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Favorite time of day to take long exposures
> 
> View attachment 73468
> 
> ...



Dude.............. I find myself looking at your avatars as much as your pics LOL!!!!!


----------



## Trblmkr (May 10, 2014)

Here's a few of mine in the "Blue Hour"



Woodrow Wilson Bridge-3 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr



20140413 Tidal Basin 042 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr



20130406_TidalBasin-15 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr



20131102 Harpers Ferry Md Fall 008 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr



20131102 Harpers Ferry Md Fall 003 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------



## TammyCampbell (May 10, 2014)

They. Also call it the Gloaming.. Love gloaming pictures.


----------



## bribrius (May 10, 2014)

hey, that looks like the same bridge runner posted...you know each other?


----------



## dolina (May 11, 2014)

Aliya Surf Camp by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 30 sec f/14 14mm ISO 320

Location: Baler, Aurora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snowbear (May 11, 2014)

cmwrenn3

(lots of noise - no tripod this trip)


----------



## dolina (May 11, 2014)

I Can't Go On, I'll Go On by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 30 sec f/8 19mm ISO 3200

Location: Leyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Trblmkr (May 11, 2014)

bribrius said:


> hey, that looks like the same bridge runner posted...you know each other?



It is the same bridge, but I don't know him.


----------



## RobertsPhotog (May 11, 2014)

Here's a shot of the Derby City in Blue(ish)


----------



## bribrius (May 11, 2014)

paigew said:


> 2View attachment 73464
> 
> 3View attachment 73465
> 
> ...


i like these shot of your (daughter?) here. nice.


----------



## limr (May 11, 2014)

These are too noisy and soft (but the best I could get from my p&s digital at the time without a tripod) to really do anything with them, but the colors are still really pretty. I couldn't bring myself to delete them. I don't think I have any blue hour shots on film, but now of course I want to try some.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 11, 2014)

IMG_0491 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

Hinunangan, Southern Leyte by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## mdmullen (Sep 13, 2022)

Chinatown, NYC.


----------



## mdmullen (Sep 13, 2022)

Fort Greene, Brooklyn.


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

Thank you Jeff




2012 Baler by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## MitchP (Sep 15, 2022)

Blue Hour with a Sony a6500 and 16-50 kit lens


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 15, 2022)

Thorpe Twilight by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------

